# [Updated] Aqua-Terrarium (Miniature Garden on top of Fish Tank)



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, I've made a second small DIY project for my 10 gallon fish tank. This time is a little Vietnamese style garden on top of my tank. All the moss and plants are real, except the lotus flowers which I made it out of clay (it took several attempts until I became satisfied with the look of the flowers). I also made the bridge from scratch.

At first I thought all the plants I was using would work well in aquaponic system, but turned out that they weren't, so I had to use another layer of foam to protect the roots of the plants. By the way, the fish tank is empty because I haven't had the time for it yet and I also put duck weed in. Once again thanks Jason and Tom for the duck weed.

I'm still new to this so all suggestion and criticism are welcome 

Thank you.

Make sure your speakers are muted if you don't like to listen to foreign music


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. What type of fish are you putting in it?


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Tom, I'm thinking about koi betta, but I'm not sure if there are any for sale in BC.

View attachment 119666


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

april has some koi bettas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great work.Cant wait to see what you do inside the tank.I also don't mind the music.The bridge looks awesome.


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

@jagermelifter, I will definitely check it out.

@Jousters, thank you for your kind words. I will start working on my tank after the midterms :bigsmile:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! Good work! I do have koi bettas! I have one beautiful one I've been saving and a few more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks amazing. I'm assuming the top is removable to maintain the tank?


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

I could not find a better solution, so I used two pieces of foams to keep the whole thing float on the water surface. :bigsmile:


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Using LED string lights in my terrarium.


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

I made two miniature lampposts and decided to add holographic effect :bigsmile:


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

That is awesome.How did you do that?


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Jousters. It's actually really easy to do. All I need is a tablet and a piece of transparent glass. I just put the tablet up-side-down and put it on top of my terrarium. Then I tape the glass 190 degree angle with the tablet. The reflection will make it looks like 3D. You can click this YouTube link if my explanation was clear 



 .



Jousters said:


> That is awesome.How did you do that?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks I will check it out.Your tank looks great.Jody


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks awesome. My own aquaponics system is less beautiful and is simply a drilled 2' cube with an Eheim canister filter pumping water from the koi pond up into the above pond aquaponics tank which then gravity feeds back into the koi pond. It is filled with a lot of hydroton as a growing and filter media and I use it to grow garden vegetables and herbs. Yours is definitely prettier


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you SeaHorse_Fanatic. I've always wanted to build my own aquaponics system like yours. I'm thinking about learning to make one in the near future.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Looks awesome. My own aquaponics system is less beautiful and is simply a drilled 2' cube with an Eheim canister filter pumping water from the koi pond up into the above pond aquaponics tank which then gravity feeds back into the koi pond. It is filled with a lot of hydroton as a growing and filter media and I use it to grow garden vegetables and herbs. Yours is definitely prettier


----------

